

Dokuen - A Personal Heroku - michael_fine
https://github.com/peterkeen/dokuen

======
zrail
Hey, I wrote this! I'm happy to answer any questions, or you can add issues
and/or pull requests on github.

~~~
modarts
Isn't the whole point of PAAS/IAAS offerings the idea that someone else is
responsible for maintaining the underlying platform/infrastructure? Not trying
to cut down your idea; just trying to get a better understanding of some
typical use cases.

~~~
zrail
Yeah, that's absolutely the point of PaaS/IaaS things. The point of Dokuen is
to be able to deploy those things in a similar environment that is strictly
under your control.

My use case, specifically, is that I have one app that has a large amount of
personal data in it, and another one that doesn't fit under the terms of use
of any of the PaaS providers. They're not going to get any traffic outside of
me and a few other people and it's totally fine if they aren't available from
time to time.

By using Foreman and Mason in my own environment, I get to use the patterns
that those tools provide (buildpacks, Procfiles) outside of Heroku.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _The point of Dokuen is to be able to deploy those things in a similar
> environment that is strictly under your control._

I'd add that some of us know how dishonest people work, and would never give
control of critical items to third parties (because everyone has their price.)

Thanks, and looking forward to trying it out.

------
dmishe
needs automated aws creation :)

------
benmccann
Why not use cloudfoundry.org or openshift.redhat.com/community/open-source ?
They seem to be solve the same solution, but have substantial backing. Is
there anything they don't do that you needed?

~~~
zrail
They're far more complex than what I wanted or needed, and they are not out-
of-the-box compatible with heroku-style buildpacks or Procfiles. I admit I
haven't taken a very close look at openshift but I used cloudfoundry as
inspiration for a prototype at work.

The point of Dokuen is not to be a full distributed computing environment,
actually rather the opposite. Dokuen is a lightweight system (there are in
fact no daemons and less than 1000 sloc) to enable git-based deployments to a
single machine.

------
ejain
I like Heroku, but can't use it for my current project because the webapp
needs to live in the same EC2 security group as the backend I'm using. So this
looks interesting!

